# Tool Talk >  Wood joint selection guide - image

## Jon

Wood joint selection guide.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg




Previously:

Woodworking multi-joint - GIF
Wood multi-joinery GIF
Perfect joinery GIF
Japanese joinery animations

----------

baja (Apr 9, 2020),

Duke_of_URL (Apr 8, 2020),

Marine2171 (Apr 12, 2020),

rlm98253 (Apr 7, 2020),

sossol (Apr 8, 2020),

toeless joe (Apr 7, 2020),

Tonyg (Apr 8, 2020),

WorkerB (Apr 7, 2020)

----------


## budcub

Jon,
Thanks for this post, can you provide a link to the rest of the book to be able to review the pages identified in the upper right corners?
Bud

----------

